# Beleuchtung im Miniteich



## sagesse (14. Apr. 2008)

Hallo Wassermenschen,

ich bin neu hier im Forum und gänzlich ahnungslos.
Ich habe einen Miniteich in einer Wanne, 3o cm tief und ca 100 l. Darin sind in unterschiedlichen Höhen:
__ Calla, __ Sumpfdotterblume, __ Hechtkraut, schlanker __ Rohrkolben, Sumfhahnenfuss, Teichschachtelhalm oder so(Geschenk nach Wurzelteilung), freischwimmende Fisselpflanzen zur Sauerstoffproduktion,
sechs __ Schnecken
......und zur Freude meiner Kinder (und gegen die Mücken) sollen drei Moorlieschen oder __ Stichlinge rein.
Ich weiss, Ihr empfehlt das nicht, aber die Tierchen kommen im Winter in ein Aquarium im Keller. Andere Viecher werden sich kaum ansiedeln, da der Tümpel auf dem Balkon steht ....oder klettern __ Frösche...

Meine Fragen: 
Ich möchte entweder zwei kleine LED-Lämpchen oder einen 10-Watt-Strahler ins Wasser stellen. Schadet das Licht den Fischen oder könnte der Srahler das Wasser zu sehr erhitzen, das Gefäß steht im Halbschatten.

Sollte ich für die Fische vielleicht eine kleine Aquarienpumpe (mit Filter oder nicht?) in das Gefäss stellen? 
In den Pflanzgefässen ist fast keine Erde, sondern vor allem Kies.

Vielen Dank im voraus
Gruß Doro


----------



## Christine (14. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Beleuchtung im Miniteich*

Hallo Doro,

ersteinmal herzlich Willkommen bei uns. Hier bist Du auf jeden Fall schon mal richtig.

Ein 90 l-Miniteich auf dem Balkon ist eine feine Sache. Aber glaub nicht, dass sich da niemand ansiedelt. Nun, __ Frösche und __ Molche scheiden natürlich aus. Aber der eine oder andere __ Rückenschwimmer, mal eine Libelle oder andere Insekten sind keinesfalls ausgeschlossen und sehr interessant zu beobachten. 

Mücken kannst Du relativ einfach vermeiden: Sorge für Bewegung mit einem kleinen Wasserspiel. Mücken hassen das und es ist hübsch anzuschauen.

Wenn es denn unbedingt Fische sein müssen, geht es vielleicht doch ein bißchen kleiner (damit sie nicht rausspringen). Es ist durchaus möglich, z.B. Guppys oder Schwertträger in so einem Becken zu halten. Und die sollten dann im Winter nicht in den Keller verbannt werden, sondern sind auch drinnen im Aquarium hübsch anzuschauen.

Lämpchen im Wasser?? Sollten natürlich spezielle wasserfeste Strahler sein, wobei die meisten m.E. nach für so ein kleines Becken überdimensioniert sind. Aber von außerhalb lassen sich abends mit eingestrahlten Pflanzen hübsche Effekte erzielen. Aber auch hier bitte auf Eignung im Feuchtbereich achten. Sonst wird es gefährlich, wenn die lieben Kleinen mal rumpritscheln wollen.


----------



## rut49 (14. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Beleuchtung im Miniteich*

Hallo, Doro,

es gibt auch Schwimm-Solarleuchten- kein Stromanschluß oder -verbrauch und für Kinder ungefährlich.

mfG Regina


----------



## Wuzzel (14. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Beleuchtung im Miniteich*

Hallo Doro, 

herzlich willkommen im Forum ! 

Fische in so einem kleinen Behälter, das mag im Hause gehen, aber im Außenbereich sind die Tiere extrem stark und extrem schnell schwankenden Wassertemperaturen ausgesetzt, das bedeutet auf Dauer Stress, und Anfälligkeiten gegenüber Krankheiten. Als Artgerechte Haltung für Fische würde ich das nicht bezeichnen. 

Selbstverständlich sollte Wasser in so kleinen Gefässen in denen Fische gehalten werden unbedingt gefiltert werden alternativ sehr häufige Teilwasserwechsel. (Gilt auch bei Haltung im Haus). 

Also bei meinem Aquarium merke ich schon, wie sich die Fische "erschrecken"  wenn durch einen Fehler in der Zeitschaltuhr das Licht mal angeht wenns schon dunkel war. Ideal finde ich ganz ehrlich auch diese nächtliche Unterwasserbeleuchtung für die Fische nicht. 

Wer es denn unbedingt braucht ich denk wenn man sich auf gelegentlich einigt und einschaltet so lang es noch hell ist, ist ne Unterwasserbeleuchtung vertretbar.

Is natuerlich nur meine persönliche Meinung.... 
aber...
gehts nicht auch mal ohne Fische ? 

Liebe Grüße 
Wolf


----------

